
Consul-Tree (Editable Tree representation of hashicorp/consul [key/value]) - vagharsh
https://github.com/vagharsh/consul-tree
======
vagharsh
I have created a Tree representation of the Key/Value Store part of
hashicorp/consul, take a look at it and give me your opinion, Version 4.7 is
the latest release, demos ( screenshots are available also ), the tree
supports ( copy, cut, paste, delete, import, export, search )
[https://github.com/vagharsh/consul-tree](https://github.com/vagharsh/consul-
tree)

~~~
vagharsh
v5.0 is out. lots of fixes... guys if you are using consul i need your
feedback

